# fliptop winebottles



## RevA (Aug 23, 2016)

Has anyone ever tested how long wine will last in fliptop wine bottles?
And by last I mean remain safe to drink (no infection and not taste like vinegar)...


----------



## JohnT (Aug 23, 2016)

If you practice good sanitation practices, your wine could potentially last a decade or two. 

Those "flip-tops" are a hermetic seal. As a result, your wine will not mature as it would when corked.


----------



## roger80465 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just to echo what JohnT has said, I have several cases of those bottles and was thrilled to think I wouldn't have to cork them. Unfortunately, they do not age. If you have a wine that is ready for rotation in bulk, the flip top will be great. If you want it to age and mellow a bit, use a cork. You can always use the flip top to seal the bottle after opening.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 24, 2016)

I use them for Skeeter Pee on occasion.


----------



## RevA (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you! I was hoping they would be a good option for Skeeter Pee and Dragon Blood, as it seems to be a bit of a waste bottling them with cork in my opinion.


----------

